# 440NZD per day, is its good a good salary?



## febin72

Hi All,

I am in AUS right now and in talks with a NZ employer and was offered 440 NZD per day. I am single right now.

I would like to know if i can live a comfortable life with this salary?

Thanks,
Febin


----------



## escapedtonz

febin72 said:


> Hi All, I am in AUS right now and in talks with a NZ employer and was offered 440 NZD per day. I am single right now. I would like to know if i can live a comfortable life with this salary? Thanks, Febin


Assuming this is a 5 day week it'll earn you $114k a year....and you really wanna know if a single person can live comfortably on $114k a year!!!
I earn only slightly more, a family of three, have 2 cars, a motorbike, a house rental, bills galore, go on holiday, golf membership, snowboarding, save money regularly, don't owe anything.......and live comfortably.
You'll not know what to do with it!


----------



## febin72

oh. Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large

Don't know your job or industry, but salary by day unit usually indicates a contract. I've been offered $1300+/day on contract, but, take much less for (hopefully) long term stability. If this is the case and you can plan and budget well, you could live very well on $440/day.


----------



## inhamilton

Liam(at)Large said:


> Don't know your job or industry, but salary by day unit usually indicates a contract. I've been offered $1300+/day on contract, but, take much less for (hopefully) long term stability. If this is the case and you can plan and budget well, you could live very well on $440/day.


Yea, that's a good point. It's unusual for a salary to be quoted on a per day basis. Usually it's an annual figure. Febin, have they told you how long the job is for?


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan

*ha ha ha ha*



escapedtonz said:


> Assuming this is a 5 day week it'll earn you $114k a year....and you really wanna know if a single person can live comfortably on $114k a year!!!
> 
> 
> I earn only slightly more, a family of three, have 2 cars, a motorbike, a house rental, bills galore, go on holiday, golf membership, snowboarding, save money regularly, don't owe anything.......and live comfortably.
> You'll not know what to do with it!



That was a good humurous post !!!


----------



## slare

Obviously, you can live on that......


----------



## Zen7

Its quite a lot for a single person - so YES!


----------

